# r34 gtr insurance



## r34gtradam (Apr 28, 2009)

hi ppl i need insurance for on my skyline r34 gtr im 23 years old.


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

Start phoning around then


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

hello mate become a full member of the gtroc and you get a refferal to a insurance company, cant remember who they were called tho


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

r34gtradam said:


> hi ppl i need insurance for on my skyline r34 gtr im 23 years old.


Hope your sitting down, its not going to be cheap!!!

Have you tried online quotes to get an idea?


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Having used the online insurance quotes I have found them to be very vague, you are better of getting on the blower as suggested and just ringing around all the usual suspects for quotes, there are lots of adverts in the back of the jap car mags.


----------

